# Warrington v Dieli Euro Title, Nurse v Ryan, C.Smith, Rose, Burns & Showtime RBR



## Guest (Oct 4, 2014)

Boxing starts soon.

My matchmaking score for tonight;

*October 4th, Leeds
Warrington v Dieli - 6/10*
Nurse v Ryan - 3/5
Burns v Lepelley - 2/5
Rose v Frage - 1/5
12/25

The Showtime card which is on BoxNation.

Rances Barthelemy vs Fernando Saucedo (IBF Super Featherweight) 
Vanes Martirosyan vs Willie Nelson (10x3 Light Middleweight) 
Chad Dawson vs Tommy Karpency (10x3 Light Heavyweight)


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

both the rose and burns fights being live on tv shows this card is lacking another good fight


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Terrible card should be a walk in the park for Burns and Rose......still watch it though, bugger else on the box......


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

reckon burns will take his man out?


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hook! said:


> reckon burns will take his man out?


I hope so, thoughts of seen it going the distance is not that appealing. :lol:


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

KO KING95 said:


> I hope so, thoughts of seen it going the distance is not that appealing. :lol:


what's the other guy like? i'm guessing he's wank 
but ricky is fighting at 140 haha


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm gonna take the positive angle that maybe ricky will have more pop at 140 because he's not killing himself to make weight
I understand the other angle though


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hook! said:


> what's the other guy like? i'm guessing he's wank
> but ricky is fighting at 140 haha


Unless the guy is really good technically he has no chance, his record: http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=426584&cat=boxer


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

KO KING95 said:


> Unless the guy is really good technically he has no chance, his record: http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=426584&cat=boxer


thoughts on how ricky will do at 140?


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hook! said:


> I'm gonna take the positive angle that maybe ricky will have more pop at 140 because he's not killing himself to make weight
> I understand the other angle though


I hope so too, however realistically other angle is most likely.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hook! said:


> thoughts on how ricky will do at 140?


Think he'll fall short unfortunately, wouldn't fancy his chances against any of the top 15 in the division and he'd have to get past them at least one of them , hope he does well for himself but he'll most likely be disappointed with this part of his career.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

KO KING95 said:


> Think he'll fall short unfortunately, wouldn't fancy his chances against any of the top 15 in the division and he'd have to get past them at least one of them , hope he does well for himself but he'll most likely be disappointed with this end of his career.


I agree tbh, the aim is probably to get a win against this guy then maybe one more against a semi decent 140'er then a big fight in scotland against a top 10 guy which he'll probably lose then retire with that last payday


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

The leeds fans are absolute weapons. The state of some of them in the crowd tonight will be disgusting. If only warrington was fighting someone with a pulse. Looking forward to seeing Burns, if he doesn't perform well tonight I reckon he'll call it a day.


----------



## Big Beat (Jul 17, 2014)

Will be watching to see how far gone Burn's is. Wouldn't be surprised if he loses this.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Is this on PPV?


----------



## Bristolcityfc (Jan 25, 2013)

Already loads of results from this card-why no red button anymore or are these streamed on this fight pass channel?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2014)

See what there doing here, promotting Warrington on being a dentist, not going down the old "I support Xxxxx football club"


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Looks like Watt is off commentary tonight :yep


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

nurse on the main card? :-(

they want the viewers to fall asleep early


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Eddie loves an Argentinian.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

PHONK said:


> Is this on PPV?


Not on my laptop...:hey


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

PHONK said:


> Is this on PPV?


The internet my friend. The internet....


----------



## Jakemilo (Nov 12, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> See what there doing here, promotting Warrington on being a dentist, not going down the old "I support Xxxxx football club"


Apart from first bit as soon as that shite chant comes on I want to boot my tele in fucking yids


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2014)

@Bill is fighting Brian Rose by the looks of it


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2014)

World Title challanger! Ffs!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2014)

No wonder Mayweather wants to stay at 147


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

What a classic fight...........50/50 matchmaking........(Being sarcastic, know Rose needed a tune up after his defeat but why televise this?)


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Bring on floyd!!!!


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Where's Watt?


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

And we are off, another bullshit British Stoppage to begin the night.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

great 50/50 fight that was


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2014)

1/5 for that.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

gonna be a painful night I feel


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Smooth said:


> The leeds fans are absolute weapons. The state of some of them in the crowd tonight will be disgusting. If only warrington was fighting someone with a pulse. Looking forward to seeing Burns, if he doesn't perform well tonight I reckon he'll call it a day.


I fucking loathe those scumbags


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2014)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> great 50/50 fight that was


Braga must be gutted. He was 2 wins away from Canelo!


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Another competitive fight.. Loving all this action.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Hopefully that Argie can now afford a proper pair of boxing boots...


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2014)

"Im Back with a Bang"

Actuallt know Brian

"Im back with a Bum"


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

7 completed fights on this card so far - richards is the only away fighter to win a round so far


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Rose trained harder for this fight then for his world title fight?
What an idiot.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> "Im Back with a Bang"
> 
> Actuallt know Brian
> 
> "Im back with a Bum"


:rofl


----------



## Hackney (Mar 16, 2014)

The love between Rose and Rimmer is so cute!


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Liam Smith would cane of the arse off Brian Rose. That fight then was totally woeful, MisMatchroom at it's finest.


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Wouldn't slag anything brian said there, honest!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Rose seems a nice bloke. I can see Rimmer is grateful that Rose didn't get rid of him. I don't rate Bobby tbh but he seems a nice bloke..

That was a utter embarrassment though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2014)

Give me 3 weeks to train and make 154 I could have beat Braga over 4 rounds.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Thinking of phoning the RSPCA. This horse is getting ridden into the ground.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

surely that fight should have been on one of woods's fightpass shows.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> Give me 3 weeks to train and make 154 I could have beat Braga over 4 rounds.


no


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> Give me 3 weeks to train and make 154 I could have beat Braga over 4 rounds.


Why would you disrespect a sport your clearly a fan of like that?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Watching Usyk now.
Best fight in europe this weekend.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

gob-bluth said:


> Why would you disrespect a sport your clearly a fan of like that?


Because he's right, that opponent was appalling, how on Earth was that broadcast on TV? Matchroom nowadays are just as bad as Hatton and Maloney were at putting on cards full of dud fights.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2014)

Nurse v Skeete. Thats the fight!


----------



## Hackney (Mar 16, 2014)

I love Jim Watt, trying to find descriptive terms to describe Rose, he say's, "Brian does this for a living"


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2014)

gob-bluth said:


> Why would you disrespect a sport your clearly a fan of like that?


No dis respect. I could beat that guy in a Boxing match


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Because he's right, that opponent was appalling, how on Earth was that broadcast on TV? Matchroom nowadays are just as bad as Hatton and Maloney were at putting on cards full of dud fights.


Shouldnt be a tv bout but whats that got to do with some guy behind a keyboard thinking with 3 weeks training he coukd beat a seasoned professional boxer?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> No dis respect. I could beat that guy in a Boxing match


No.
You dindt have one boxing fight.
You would look down to the floor and close your eyes when somebody throws punches at you. Thats a natural reaction you dont get rid off with only three weeks training.
Or did you box a bit?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2014)

Smith would be good if he wasnt from Liverpool. Needs to learn how to speak.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2014)

gob-bluth said:


> Shouldnt be a tv bout but whats that got to do with some guy behind a keyboard thinking with 3 weeks training he coukd beat a seasoned professional boxer?


Braga is not a seasoned pro. Hes a guy thay get paid to get beat up.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2014)

LuckyLuke said:


> No.
> You dindt have one boxing fight.
> You would look down to the floor and close your eyes when somebody throws punches at you. Thats a natural reaction you dont get rid off with only three weeks training.
> Or did you box a bit?


I was 2x ABA Champion


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Face it even a guy who earns a living in the ring loosing would batter you. Why im biting i dont know.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> No dis respect. I could beat that guy in a Boxing match


You are in a dream world.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Wadi Camacho has lost weight hasn't he? Probably why he went down off a jab.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I do like Ryan. A good solid pro. Reminds me of Froch, Similar shorts and boots from Froch's earlier days and circles like the Cobra.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Christ give Ryan some credit Halling....not all about fucking Nurse


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Nurse struggling badly..


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> Braga is not a seasoned pro. Hes a guy thay get paid to get beat up.


No mate, you'd get beaten handily. I boxed a bit at uni and still train, and know for a fact he'd beat me all over the ring


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2014)

PaulieMc said:


> Wadi Camacho has lost weight hasn't he? Probably why he went down off a jab.


Finally a Paul joke worked. Good job.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> I was 2x ABA Champion


No you where not.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

FOTY :rofl


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2014)

gob-bluth said:


> Face it even a guy who earns a living in the ring loosing would batter you. Why im biting i dont know.


1. You are stupid
2. My banter is sick


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

why aint he on his bike? strange this


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Why is Halling speaking as if Nurse is miles ahead of Ryan and this is the shock of the century?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2014)

LuckyLuke said:


> No you where not.


Were*

Yel lost to GGG at the world juniors via countback


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

That jab was reminiscent of Simon Brown v Terry Norris........a million levels below of course


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Be chuffed for Clifton if Dave Ryan does this.


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Rob has gone full retard, you never go full retard.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2014)

CautiousPaul said:


> Why is Halling speaking as if Nurse is miles ahead of Ryan and this is the shock of the century?


Because he doesn't know who he is


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Fredo Warren said:


> Because he doesn't know who he is


:deal


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

29-27 Ryan


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

gorn nurse


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

38-37 Ryan


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

so Watt have finally been moved off the commentary team?


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

nurse has a lovely jab to the body


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> so Watt have finally been moved off the commentary team?


fucking hope so


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Is Ryan doing well? Had him in the prediction league, cluld give me the edge in the cup


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

48-46 Ryan


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

It's the former undisputed WBO champ


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> Is Ryan doing well? Had him in the prediction league, cluld give me the edge in the cup


Scoring KD's with jabs. He's doing okay but Nurse is now winning rounds and marking up Ryan. Heavy swelling under one eye etc. Ryan though still pushing Nurse.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2014)

Have to wonder why Bradley Saunders ducked this guy!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

57-56 Ryan

Nurse is really struggling with Ryan's jab.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

good fight this


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Hook! said:


> fucking hope so


You'd rather have Monotone Smith than Watt?


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Lads when is burns on?


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> You'd rather have Monotone Smith than Watt?


fuck em both. Smith doing a great job as usual


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Smooth said:


> Lads when is burns on?


smith next then burns


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

66-66

Close round.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> Finally a Paul joke worked. Good job.


Finally you recognised a joke and didn't respond with a solicitor's letter-like reply.

Good job.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

A close fight,more then I thought we would get tonight.Plenty of boxing on sky lately,they are just giving Watt the night off,I expect he will do the next two weeks and the 25th show aswell.


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

smith is alright as a commentator. he makes more sense than watt, but he's just a bit boring. Doesn't get excited enough for me. Watt is very good at building the atmosphere during a fight. It's a difficult one to judge


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

76-75 Ryan

Again very close.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

how do you's have it after 8?


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

At least the only competitive fight on the bill is competitive. Would've been terrible if the only decent fight ended with a early head clash


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Hook! said:


> how do you's have it after 8?


Ryan up by 2.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

A Force said:


> At least the only competitive fight on the bill is competitive.


:huh


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

lost said:


> smith is alright as a commentator. he makes more sense than watt, but he's just a bit boring. Doesn't get excited enough for me. Watt is very good at building the atmosphere during a fight. It's a difficult one to judge


not difficult for me...smith doesn't ruin fights, watt regularly does. Smith would be ok with a decent lead commentator...really anyone is up against next to Mr "ooh got him there" Halling


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

WAR


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

@Hook! cheers mate. Good round of action that. Nurse on his way out for me.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Good fight!.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

86-84 Ryan

Ryan really went all-out there. He might well have punched himself out, but then Nurse doesn't look like he has much left either.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

I do hate complaining but halling is so fucking dramatic


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Nurse very very lucky to not be stopped there!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I think Nurse hurt right slighlty with the pull counter right over Ryan's tired jab on the bell. 

Ryan really pouring it out but could be just one more good round away here..


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

I rate Smith quite highly as a co- commentator. Miles better than barrie jones or watt


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

DomB said:


> not difficult for me...smith doesn't ruin fights, watt regularly does. Smith would be ok with a decent lead commentator...really anyone is up against next to Mr "ooh got him there" Halling


I'm just a bit anti-Scouse. If he had a different accent I'd probably be singing his praises


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

MarkoRaj said:


> I rate Smith quite highly as a co- commentator. Miles better than barrie jones or watt


:deal


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

96-94 Ryan 

Scored that round even. Nurse was rocked, but he landed more shots overall.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

reckon nurse nicked the 10th
CLOSE round!


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

have nurse 1 behind with two to go


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Much rather watch a bout like this between we'll matched lower level fighters than the rest of the bill. Great match this. rooting for Ryan


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Funny thing is Ryan could well win this fight based off the first two rounds. Yesterday he said he'd let Nurse have the first 2-3 rounds then put it on him :lol:.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Funny thing is Ryan could well win this fight based off the first two rounds. Yesterday he said he'd let Nurse have the first 2-3 rounds then put it on him :lol:.


looool


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Cracking fight this. See MisMatchroom, when you put competitive fights on they entertain people.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

I have it level going into the 12th


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

105-104 Ryan

Strong start to the round from Ryan, but Nurse took over and won it for me.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Chinny said:


> :huh


Meant only competitive fight on paper has been competitive ðŸ'


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Is that Smith or Bellew analysing?

Nothing to do with my accumulatoroops) but I think Nurse has done enough here.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Cracking fight this. See MisMatchroom, when you put competitive fights on they entertain people.


Vassell-Eggington and this are good matches but there needs to be more on a card the one decent fight each time.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

114-114 

Good, highly competitive fight. Really warmed up in the last four or so rounds.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

A Force said:


> Meant only competitive fight on paper has been competitive ðŸ'


:bbb :good


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

nurse showed his class there
he nicked it for me


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Not surprised more and more people are bitching about the state of boxing at the moment particularly regarding ppv. Just look at what we have been served up tonight. Only really have sky sports now for football and tennis.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Nobbins fight that back in the day. Well done both


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

By the way, I scored the first round 10-9 and not 10-8.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

this bloke is drunk haha


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I have issue with any decision as long as judges don't go beyond two rounds in favour of either fighter. 

Rematch would be welcome. But glad that both guys showed their qualities on Sky.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Paul Smith had himself winning 7-5 last week.
I'd pay little notice to his card.
I got Nurse edging this and can't complain if Ryan gets it.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Ryan by one or two for me...


----------



## emallini (Sep 2, 2014)

Clear win for Ryan imo


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

dkos said:


> By the way, I scored the first round 10-9 and not 10-8.


I noticed you did earlier, but I can't see any reason it shouldn't have been 10-8.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Learn how to read scorecards out properly McDonald, FFS!!!!!!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> I have issue with any decision as long as judges don't go beyond two rounds in favour of either fighter.
> 
> Rematch would be welcome. But glad that both guys showed their qualities on Sky.


Nice little fight wasn't it mate?
Missed first round and a half though.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

don't agree with that but it was a close fight


----------



## emallini (Sep 2, 2014)

Ryan landed the better punches in most rounds.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Well chuffed for Ryan. On primetime Sky Sports getting a Commonwealth title. He deserved that for such a great fight and for being a quality pro in this country..


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

good cards, not a shocker to be seen unusually


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Mcdonald is useless,good for Ryan.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hook! said:


> don't agree with that but it was a close fight


Me neither mate,but no complaints.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Well chuffed for Ryan. On primetime Sky Sports getting a Commonwealth title. He deserved that for such a great fight and for being a quality pro in this country..


Exactly. Both deserve tons of credit


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Chinny said:


> Exactly. Both deserve tons of credit


Agreed.

You learn more from losing then winning. Nurse has talent and is 24. He can come again but must learn to listen and focus on opponents qualities.

Love to see a rematch but don't blame Ryan for saying piss off :lol:.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Jim Watt Techno Techno Techno


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Claypole said:


> I noticed you did earlier, but I can't see any reason it shouldn't have been 10-8.


Wasn't a heavy knockdown, and Nurse did enough for the rest of the round to get a point back IMO.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Nice little fight wasn't it mate?
> Missed first round and a half though.


Yeah it was. Proper good trade fight...


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Nurse trying to be a reflex fighter when he has nowhere near the reflexes to fight at a decent level like that.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

next up...back to the bullying


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Great Callum Smith, hopefully Groves is watching to learn what a body punch is.


----------



## Hackney (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

So will Watt be in commentary while Smiths brother fights?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Now Smith can feast on another bum.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Fucking hell Arthur!


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes cant wait for this, Callum Smith against a middleweight midget that is ranked just outside the top 200 in the division.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> So will Watt be in commentary while Smiths brother fights?


AAA


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

George Groves were coming for you.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

This will last two rounds at best,a fight which should be on fightpass or non televised.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

It's all about you Alex!


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

oh fuck off with these fights eddie, there's no excuse and zero point


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Hahahaha the size difference in this fight is ridiculous. What a waste of time of this fight is.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Callum Smith looks a bit small compared to this bloke


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

The bloke a midget what`s the point.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

This is human rights abuse. This Uruguayan bum is probably being paid less than minimum wage.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm just not seeing it with Callum Smith. Sorry.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Amazing fight! Smith in trouble here.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Smooth said:


> This is human rights abuse. This Uruguayan bum is probably being paid less than minimum wage.


Not per hour mate! :deal


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Callum Smith v Ray Mysterio!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

am i the only one who thinks smith is hiding glass?

i think when and if he ever steps up to world level he will be found out


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Gallagher is a top trainer imo


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm not as sold on smith as most are 
usually I'm the first to get behind a Brit prospect


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

This bloke might last a couple more rounds.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> am i the only one who thinks smith is hiding glass?
> 
> i think when and if he ever steps up to world level he will be found out


:deal


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

This looks like a father sparring his son for bants..


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

Smith looks bored fighting all these bums tbh


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> am i the only one who thinks smith is hiding glass?
> 
> i think when and if he ever steps up to world level he will be found out


Certainly doesn't move his head much, not yet anyway


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> am i the only one who thinks smith is hiding glass?
> 
> i think when and if he ever steps up to world level he will be found out


Callum Smith sure doesnt look like he can good take a punch. Has almost no neck.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

The fat midget is doing the best he can to be fair,


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Chinny said:


> Not per hour mate! :deal


Haha


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

My worry is Smith seems to hurt fighters predominantly to the body. Think he struggles to find openings up top..

TBH he must be embarrassed fighting this guy bless him...


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Utterly pointless.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Bullshit British Stoppage.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Howard foster is the ref the corrupt cunt. He should be retired immediately the bastard


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

fuck me if Halling can see its a mismatch


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Bullshit British Stoppage.


Nonsense

Was perfect


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Why do these refs bother giving an 8 count after a body shot if they're going to finish it? It's not like his fucking eyes aren't clear


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

At least Nick Screeching called it a mismatch


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Burns next,a little more interested in that one hopefully he will do a job on his journeymen.


----------



## Jos (Jul 16, 2013)

Arthur seems like the next ex fighter willing to talk complete bollocks to get on the Sky payroll.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Haha that fight has made up Halling's mind that Smith is now in "World Eliminator Class"


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Chinny said:


> At least Nick Screeching called it a mismatch


Yeah thats progress,at least we know Smith next fight is very decent.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

What a farce. Sky shouldn't be accepting that sort of challenger. It just makes the sport look bad.

Do Sky have any input into the level of opponent?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

CautiousPaul said:


> Haha that fight has made up Halling's mind that Smith is now in "World Eliminator Class"


I think he just meant that his next fight is an eliminator, he did call this fight a mismatch.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> What a farce. Sky shouldn't be accepting that sort of challenger. It just makes the sport look bad.
> 
> Do Sky have any input into the level of opponent?


Unless they're sadistic bastards, no.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Hahah. An eliminator for an eliminator.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Groves would flatten Smith.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> I think he just meant that his next fight is an eliminator, he did call this fight a mismatch.


Probably, but you are never sure with bloody Halling what he's wittering on about from the Matchroom/Sky machine!


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> Callum Smith v Ray Mysterio!


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Chinny said:


> I'm just not seeing it with Callum Smith. Sorry.


Defense and chin is not tested yet. 
Power at world level also not tested.

The next guy he is fighting is also featherfisted. Smith has yet to face a decent puncher who checks his chin. Often these tall ass guys with long necks are chinny as hell.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

I think groves beats smith and beats him well


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Haha calling out groves, he'll destroy smith in 4 rounds.


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Surely 14 bums-eliminator -final eliminator-world title fight is not the best pro route. Where are the learning fights? The fact is we don't really know how good he is. 2 more fights against the easiest ranked opposition possible isn't going to be enough to get to that level.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

gorn Ricky


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> What a farce. Sky shouldn't be accepting that sort of challenger. It just makes the sport look bad.
> 
> Do Sky have any input into the level of opponent?


think they have.
Have to approve the opponents. But maybe only for the main events.

Anyway: These gimme fights shouldnt be on TV at all. Dont get why Hearn and Sky put fights like this on TV time and time again.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

sadly I think ricky is gone at the game


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Burns looks pudgy.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Good shot but fucking hell this opponent is shocking once again.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Burns looks pudgy.


I was just about to post the same thing. Not in bad shape by any means but looks like theres quite a bit of spare weight there.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

__
http://instagr.am/p/tvuLfZPvSD/


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Burns looks pudgy.


looks fine to me


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Doesn't look like it's coming natural now does it?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Amazing thats only 5lb. Looks like butterbean in comparison


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Burns not looking good at all.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/tvuLfZPvSD/


Kats looks awful!


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Chinny said:


> Doesn't look like it's coming natural now does it?


Hasn't really done since the Mitchell fight.

Still seems to be rushing and throwing wild shots.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/tvuLfZPvSD/


Big Issue?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/tvuLfZPvSD/


Looks like a shot fighter to me.


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Chinny said:


> Doesn't look like it's coming natural now does it?


That's exactly what I'm seeing. You would think he is a rough and ready novice. Comparing him to the performances v katsidis and Mitchell, it seems like a different fighter. Then he was being praised for having a fine set of fundamentals if a bit basic.

Leeds fans...


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

What's the point of Ricky Burns stepping up to LWW if he isn't fighting a LWW?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Marching on Together makes me want to physically vomit.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

ScouseLad said:


> Kats looks awful!


He's aged really quickly.


----------



## AndyPaterson (May 26, 2014)

how the fuck is Katsidis going to make lightweight?


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Warren deserves a knighthood for making Burns a world champ.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Fucking hell the state of katsidis.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

I was at Burns upset of then unbeaten Graham Earl years ago. To do what he's done is amazing. No one should ridicule him for not being as sharp as he was, but he has nothing else to prove IMO.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Burns is finished sadly. Sims i think is trying to hard to adjust him but Burns has gotten by doing wrong things and to refine them at this stage takes things away from him. 

Burns has never been the same since he lost his S&C.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> He's aged really quickly.


He's had a very hard career.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Katsidis has been on the Tommy Morrison moisturiser routine


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

yep would like to see Burns pack it in now, gonna get destroyed at even fringe world level at 140, 'dont want to see it


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> He's had a very hard career.


Has he? :lol:.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

few quid on leppelly here at 25s


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Burns is done.

He needs to ask himself if he really needs to fight on, he is only going to slip further and further from where he was once.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

This is reminding me of Jamie Moores last fight. Just doesn't have it anymore and hopefully comes to that conclusion himself


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

not looking great


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

DomB said:


> yep would like to see Burns pack it in now, gonna get destroyed at even fringe world level at 140, 'dont want to see it


Its time to go.
No need to fight a top 140 guy and get beaten again.


----------



## Trickster (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't know if I want to see Ricky Burns box again. He's been going steadily downhill for some time now and he looks a little bit worse every time I see him fight. Light-welter definitely isn't right for him. Time to call it a day IMO


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

fiver on the other bloke at 20/1


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Slow mo from Burns


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Just isn't there. Feel sorry for Ricky i really do...


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Just isn't there. Feel sorry for Ricky i really do...


Thankfully he's in at this level to discover it I guess


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Burns sticks his head into the face of the french guy all the time. Ref does nothing about it.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

feel bad for burns


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

A top 25 fighter would KO burns sadly. Hopefully he calls it a day. I wonder what his financial situation is like? Hopefully he's made decent money from the sport.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Chinny said:


> Thankfully he's in at this level to discover it I guess


Exactly. I hope he can accept himself. If not Sims needs to accept this is to late to revive a career on the slide and it's a rapid slide..


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Has he? :lol:.


Yeah, that was a bit of a "no shit?" comment wasn't it! Mind you, yours wasn't that insightful either!!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

I would like to see Burns retire it just looks like he has not got it whatever he had during his great championship run, but if he still enjoys it them so be it


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> *Yeah, that was a bit of a "no shit?"* comment wasn't it! Mind you, yours wasn't that insightful either!!


:lol: Glad you clocked it.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Gutted for Burns & I hate saying but he's finished, there's no denying it.

He's getting better sparring now than he's ever had (Campbell, Mitchell, Ward) & he's still declining. If that kind of sparring can't keep you sharp nothing will.

He's had a great career though. 

No one saw wins over Katsidis, Martinez, Moses, Gonzalez, Mitchell etc coming early in his career.

Him & Billy Nelson made the most out of Burns' limited ability.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

PLEASE RETIRE Ricky. You are shot to fuck..


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I completely forgot about this :lol:

Would anyone be so kind to give me a quick runthrough? Burns lost?


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Just incase, nick a point.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Makes it worse this guy is a late sub for a already low level opponent. 

I fear the weight will be a excuse. Burns kept saying all week he feels he made the weight to easy. I can see ''sluggish'' being used and then him fighting again in a domestic fight and getting beat.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Lol now the french guy has a point deducted when Burns used his head all the time. Terrible.


----------



## Big Beat (Jul 17, 2014)

Horrible fight.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

The Jamie Moore last fight comparison is spot on imo but I think he will fight on unfortuantly.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

I still can't make my mind up on Callum Smith. He seems a bit one dimensional like his gym mate Quigg & is obsessed with body work along with having a lack of head movement.

Looking at his frame I keep thinking he should be chinny but his brothers all have solid whiskers so who knows. 

Him v Groves could well be a shoot out, first big shot lands. I can't see that going 6 rounds


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Rob said:


> I completely forgot about this :lol:
> 
> Would anyone be so kind to give me a quick runthrough? Burns lost?


he's probably won every round just looks well below par


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Lol now the french guy has a point deducted when Burns used his head all the time. Terrible.


coming from the German lol
poor deduction though


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Interesting to see the interview. He's had a great career and is a proud man


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

I blame Mike Ashley and his zero contract hours


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Smooth said:


> Fucking hell the state of katsidis.


That Cardigen is doing him no favours.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

What's Josh's opponent like?. 

I have high hopes for Warrington. Could be another Yorkshire world champ imo.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Chinny said:


> I blame Mike Ashley and his zero contract hours


this :rofl


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Love to know Billy's thoughts on tonight..

Burns looked that bad i'd of given Harrison of the Walsh fight a real chance of winning.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> What's Josh's opponent like?.
> 
> I have high hopes for Warrington. Could be another Yorkshire world champ imo.


not sure
for a the euro belt ain't it?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Hook! said:


> coming from the German lol
> poor deduction though


How do you mean this?
Terrible ref is a terrible ref. Doesnt matter where it happens.
Fact is Burns sticked his head all the time into the face of the french guy and the ref did nothing.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> How do you mean this?
> Terrible ref is a terrible ref. Doesnt matter where it happens.
> Fact is Burns sticked his head all the time into the face of the french guy and the ref did nothing.


yeah a huge problem in boxing...


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Sims knows the score, written all over his face.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

am i the only one who aint convinced by tony sims? just something dont seem right...


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Lol now the french guy has a point deducted when Burns used his head all the time. Terrible.


i agree mate


----------



## Big Beat (Jul 17, 2014)

Tony Sims sounds like a neanderthal.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, Burns is just a car crash waiting to happen. And sorry but I kinda blame Billy Nelson, think he does absolutely nothing for him at this point, don't think Burns has the hunger either.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

No one really calling a spade a spade there. Strange.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Hook! said:


> not sure
> for a the euro belt ain't it?


Yeah mate. I remember Foster Jnr having a routine European defence and getting beat by a Belgian who never did much after. Josh i think's the new Clinton Woods he keeps everything off a solid base. Knows his strengths and plays to em'.

Gutted to hear the excuses there. Sorry but Ricky looked a technical mess tonight..


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I've always said it, but Watt is good as a pundit like this. Shame he is rarely in this role.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> am i the only one who aint convinced by tony sims? just something dont seem right...


Could you expand Smog?. I've started to wonder things a few months back..


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Yeah mate. I remember Foster Jnr having a routine European defence and getting beat by a Belgian who never did much after. Josh i think's the new Clinton Woods he keeps everything off a solid base. Knows his strengths and plays to em'.
> 
> Gutted to hear the excuses there. Sorry but Ricky looked a technical mess tonight..


war josh! 
yeah Ricky really hasn't got much left


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Eddie hinting at feeding Burns to the next gen there. Sad to see.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Hook! said:


> yeah a huge problem in boxing...


I know.
People just dont care because this was just some unkown french guy.

Would this have happend to Paul Smith vs AA people would have gone mad.

Its not good.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Fuck look at all em Lids gimps.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> I know.
> People just dont care because this was just some unkown french guy.
> 
> Would this have happend to Paul Smith vs AA people would have gone mad.
> ...


judges were the issue in that one


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

dkos said:


> I've always said it, but Watt is good as a pundit like this. Shame he is rarely in this role.


He'd be even better sat at home like us!


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Could you expand Smog?. I've started to wonder things a few months back..


ive seen his corner work few times now, he doesnt inspire confidence or he doesnt inspire at all. if a fighter was down im nowhere near convinced he would have pearls or words to turn a fight around.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

predictions lads?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Any idea of the attendance, lads? I just put the boxing on so I missed it if anyone already said.

I like Warrington. He should win on points tonight.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Chinny said:


> Eddie hinting at feeding Burns to the next gen there. Sad to see.


Burns deserved better.
But he still can beat the likes of Coyle imo.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

tawetrent said:


> Fuck look at all em Lids gimps.


:rofl


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Man this is hard to support a guy who loves off Leeds. I did it for Carl J though i think i can do it for Warrington..


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Burns vs campbell at LW would be good.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

I really wish Josh hadnt gone for the Leeds united angle. Makes it very very difficult to like him...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack said:


> Any idea of the attendance, lads? I just put the boxing on so I missed it if anyone already said.
> 
> I like Warrington. He should win on points tonight.


I'm pretty sure Hearn said 6k. Could be wrong but it's in a IFL interview..


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

dkos said:


> I've always said it, but Watt is good as a pundit like this. Shame he is rarely in this role.


i have to agree always feel he gives his opinion with any other agendas


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

tawetrent said:


> Fuck look at all em Lids gimps.


Despise them, that's why I'm supporting the bum.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Man this is hard to support a guy who loves off Leeds. I did it for Carl J though i think i can do it for Warrington..


fuck Leeds :rofl


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> I really wish Josh hadnt gone for the Leeds united angle. Makes it very very difficult to like him...


very much so. hard to like a fighter with those fans behind him :-(


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> I really wish Josh hadnt gone for the Leeds united angle. Makes it very very difficult to like him...


What did the knobhead say?


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Rocky Fielding â€ @Rocky87Fielding 42m42 minutes ago
Me an Paul on the undercard Ed #Anfield

Liam Smith â€ @LiamBeefySmith 8m8 minutes ago
@Rocky87Fielding so u finally want to fight him now lad, shyed away from it for a full year, an terrified when Callum's name get mentioned

Rocky FieldingVerified account â€ @Rocky87Fielding @LiamBeefySmith Ye do want to fight him now lad

Liam Smith â€ @LiamBeefySmith 4m4 minutes ago
@Rocky87Fielding that's good Lad, it's took you long enough, now he's fighting bigger fights, u want it haha

:lol:


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Just seen a bitch in the crowd blowing a horn ffs


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

some proper bellends in ten crowd :lol:
love it


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Just caught up on Sky Plus so I can come on forum now haha Good card TBH 

I was laughing at Nurses corner having goes at him 'Im fed up with you coming back at the end of every round with a fckn sorry face' or words to that effect hahaha

Warrington has got some serious support!!!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

NoMas said:


> Just caught up on Sky Plus so I can come on forum now haha Good card TBH
> 
> I was laughing at Nurses corner having goes at him 'Im fed up with you coming back at the end of every round with a fckn sorry face' or words to that effect hahaha
> 
> Warrington has got some serious support!!!


Good card? Theres been ONE good fight..


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> ive seen his corner work few times now, he doesnt inspire confidence or he doesnt inspire at all. if a fighter was down im nowhere near convinced he would have pearls or words to turn a fight around.


Aye i agree with that. Often comes across comatose. I think for as much stick as Joe G gets he's in it with the fighter and his gameplans and technical and tactical adjustments of fighters are there.

I'm not sure with Sims. The other week i was thinking about the fight with Geale and wondered if Barker did his own thing that night.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice intro tune.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

I think I can safely say I'll never be attending a warrington fight :smile


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hate that fucking song

Blue moon was a cracker back in the day though.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow Massimo Cellino is there to, hes now gone up in my estimation (he couldn't of gone much lower though haha)

The atmosphere is craaaaaaazy...


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Leeds fans already celebrating like the Everton fans do when they win a corner at Anfield!


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Dominic Matteo is a "Leeds United legend"?


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Good card? Theres been ONE good fight..


If its good enough for Wayne "king of the casuals" Rooney.......................


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

love Paul Smith


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

ScouseLad said:


> Rocky Fielding ï¿½ @*Rocky*87Fielding 42m42 minutes ago
> Me an Paul on the undercard Ed #Anfield
> 
> Liam Smith ï¿½ @*Liam*BeefySmith 8m8 minutes ago
> ...


...Are they seriously trying to pretend that Paul Smith even wanted that fight? He was talking all that shit about loving the British belt and wanting to win it properly and outright, yet he didn't. He moved on to the world title fight. Not blaming him but are the Smith brothers for fucking real? He always acted like he was above him.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> I'm not sure with Sims. The other week i was thinking about the fight with Geale and wondered if Barker did his own thing that night.


he openly admits it he did.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Crowd looks like a bad Oasis video


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Look at the state of this, eddie hearn what have you done?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> I'm pretty sure Hearn said 6k. Could be wrong but it's in a IFL interview..


Cheers, mate :good


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

ScouseLad said:


> Rocky Fielding ï¿½ï¿½ @Rocky87Fielding 42m42 minutes ago
> Me an Paul on the undercard Ed #Anfield
> 
> Liam Smith ï¿½ï¿½ @LiamBeefySmith 8m8 minutes ago
> ...


:lol: Loving the lad in that convo.

TBF Rocky is slow. Maybe he's only just clocked onto fact he could beat Smith :lol:.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

This poor Italian bloke, he's literally walked into Mordor.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

this is eddies dream crowd tbf, dont think he realises though that when it all goes tits up this lot wont just shuffle quietly into the night like the darts crowd.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Good card? Theres been ONE good fight..


Ive enjoyed it, its been a good night imo, apart from the Callum Smith fight...


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

DomB said:


> I think I can safely say I'll never be attending a warrington fight :smile


I promised myself after the lindsay card I never would again..


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

That beard is painted on


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

You get some proper spacker crowds in Northern areas that haven't been televised for a bit. I should know, I've seen the Sunderland show at the Stadium of Light when Jaffa was fighting and Danny Williams had that rematch with Big John McDermott. It was fucking embarassing. Just "WE ARE SUNDERLAND, WE-ARE-SUNDERLAND" chants every fucking five seconds. Drunken football fans mostly.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Scouse LAD

Ya what LAD

Eh LAD

Fair enough LAD

Sound LAD


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

This crowd is mental haha.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> he openly admits it he did.


:lol: Didn't even know. I kept thinking throughout that fight ''what did Sims see in Geale that he thought Darren could outwork him?. Genius'' and then as i say i thought the other week i wonder if Dazza went for it against orders.

That worries me. I'm not sure he can deal with Joshua. I think that kids got issues..


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This black bloke behind Warrington thinks he's the one fighting :lol:

Crowd don't give a shit about you mate, you're a fluffer. Fuck off.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Hook! said:


> fuck Leeds :rofl


:rofl :deal


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

THought the crowd were great


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

**** erotic (whatever that is) kiss there


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

"Every once in a blue moon"

Subtle, Paul. Subtle. :lol:


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

This crowd are brilliant.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Shot selection is fantastic here. Warrington beats selby for me...


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

josh looking great


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> That worries me. I'm not sure he can deal with Joshua. I think that kids got issues..


his physique bothers me immensely

on a side note i like the fact warrington doesnt bang. means he has to work hard on technique on fitness, he will go far...


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

craigseventy said:


> THought the crowd were great


Go and stand amongst em. You'll soon change your tune. Cavemen


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

OneTrueKenners said:


> If its good enough for Wayne "king of the casuals" Rooney.......................


Did you see how long his Tweet stayed on the screen for haha

TBF he used to box and I think hes from a boxing famaily, because he gets VIP at all the 'big fights' he gets called a 'casual', I hate that word, just like the word 'banter' but anyways back on topic Im sure we wouldnt turn down the VIP tickets :lol:


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Some of you lot calling this crowd great? I worry about you lot I really do. They are mongs.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Not a patch on Nottingham or Manchester crowds.


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Warrington is class. Crowd is full of cretins


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> his physique bothers me immensely
> 
> on a side note i like the fact warrington doesnt bang. means he has to work hard on technique on fitness, he will go far...


Couple people on here laughed when i said Warrington can win a World title. Dunno why cos the kid is very effective and focused and as you say has to work on developing his technique and fitness to propel himself. Yorkshire are very good at producing fighters with ability to grind bloody hard and with top notch fitness such as Woods and Ingle and Warrington reminds me of that and his man strength is coming.

I agree about Joshua i think he tells Sims what he wants to do. Just a feeling. I think he's another Bruno. Probably does extra sessions away from Gym doing weights etc. I fear he will gas badly in a hard fight and mentally fatigue. He seems weak mentally, Like he lets things effect him. He's doing well but next week will show us a bit more then we've seen so far. Not much more but i think we will get a chance to see him actually get hit etc..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Not a patch on Nottingham or Manchester crowds.


Miles louder than the manchester crowd. Nowhere near as knowledgeable though


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

This has been a painful watch all night.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

NoMas said:


> Did you see how long his Tweet stayed on the screen for haha
> 
> TBF he used to box and I think hes from a boxing famaily, because he gets VIP at all the 'big fights' he gets called a 'casual', I hate that word, just like the word 'banter' but anyways back on topic Im sure we wouldnt turn down the VIP tickets :lol:


this
VIP is the shit haha


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Smooth said:


> Some of you lot calling this crowd great? I worry about you lot I really do. They are mongs.


Yeah its just an excuse for aload of football fans who dont watch boxing normally to go out and get pissed... The boxing is clearly last on the list of priorities for the night: 1, get boozed up, 2, support Warrington, 3, Shout and give it the large 4, oh theres boxing on???


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Josh has boxed really well so far. He's got skills.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Josh's style is a BIT like Calzaghe's was IMO
just in terms of method


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

NoMas said:


> Yeah its just an excuse for aload of football fans who dont watch boxing normally to go out and get pissed... The boxing is clearly last on the list of priorities for the night: 1, get boozed up, 2, support Warrington, 3, Shout and give it the large 4, oh theres boxing on???


Spot on.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

ScouseLad said:


> Rocky Fielding ï¿½ï¿½ @Rocky87Fielding 42m42 minutes ago
> Me an Paul on the undercard Ed #Anfield
> 
> Liam Smith ï¿½ï¿½ @LiamBeefySmith 8m8 minutes ago
> ...


Nothing we didn't already know as Fielding & Harrison publicly ducked Smith live on Sky but still hilarious to read!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Warrington doesn't give much away. He picks his moments and works the head and body without being silly then bounces back out and resets. He's a good solid fighter.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Hook! said:


> this
> VIP is the shit haha


Yeah standard, though I wouldnt be one of the twats on their phone ringside waving to whoever Im talking to down the phone hahaha


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

NoMas said:


> Yeah standard, though I wouldnt be one of the twats on their phone ringside waving to whoever Im talking to down the phone hahaha


on about that guy earlier haha?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

He is the one!


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Couple people on here laughed when i said Warrington can win a World title. Dunno why cos the kid is very effective and focused and as you say has to work on developing his technique and fitness to propel himself. Yorkshire are very good at producing fighters with ability to grind bloody hard and with top notch fitness such as Woods and Ingle and Warrington reminds me of that and his man strength is coming.


i say this quietly but he beats selby... joshua has brutal ko written all over him. he has a couple of technical flaws which sims wont have enough time to rectify or wont be picked up till its too late. sims is probably counting his stars that he is hearns brother in law or summit like that.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Crawford Ashley! He gave Michael Nunn a decent fight for the WBA 168


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

pretty damn impressive from Warrington


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

josh is fucking awesome like


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Excellent performance from Warrington. He's developed so much recently.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow. Picked his shots great


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl:rofl Josh just jumped off ropes into fat guys arms with pure elation and fat guy was like ''yeah well done lad.....''


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

Taps off in the crowd?


fuck me, place has been rammed with pissed up simpletons.

sky cameras loving this, as if this "atmosphere" is something special.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Daum what a fckn performance, I bet Warrington is buzzing with adrenaline at moment, doing that in front of his hometown crowd with that atmosphere...


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

That corner man needs to realise he should throw the fucking towel in.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

fair play to the eyetie too...game little fucker


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2014)

Fuck missed the Warrington fight taking a shit!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

The card was as expected, one decent fight,some mismatches and a load of Leeds lunatics going crazy.Must do better Eddie but Burns/Warrrington has been trending also the song I predict a riot the casuals lap this kind of action up i`m afraid.


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

But aye good performance from Warrington, fair play to him.

just got a mortgage aswell, mature lad. Really pleased to know this.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

how has he only got 3 stoppages in 19 fights?!?!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Eddie is gonna lap this up!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> i say this quietly but he beats selby... joshua has brutal ko written all over him. he has a couple of technical flaws which sims wont have enough time to rectify or wont be picked up till its too late. sims is probably counting his stars that he is hearns brother in law or summit like that.


I never like when Promoters give trainers gyms or place emphasis on one gym. I think that's unwarranted also. I don't think Sims isn't a good trainer but like you i have questions wanting to be answered.

I think him vs Selby is a excellent fight. Selby fought better level guys imo but Warrington is on the rise. Selby's looked stale for a while but hope next week he fixes up and has some real intent.

I think he'd trouble Josh but Josh would trouble him. To me that's a World title fight in 18 months imho.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

For you guys moaning about the crowd, get used to it! These are the exact type of fans Hearn's looking to attract all round the country.

Good performance from Warrington but let's be honest even though it was for a bigger belt that opponent was worse than his last few.

Still you can only beat what's in front of you & I'd imagine most of that crowd will be back


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> Fuck missed the Warrington fight taking a shit!


Constipated?.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

"He's a dental technician"
"His teeth look like shit!"


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Hook! said:


> on about that guy earlier haha?


Nah see it very week dont you, they must go through their phone book because for the whole night you get someone waving with their phone glued to their ear haha


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

Fredo Warren said:


> Fuck missed the Warrington fight taking a shit!


take on more fibre.

Should be able to shite, wipe and flush within a round.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Constipated?.


:rofl


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

As for Sims, he hasn't to my knowledge got a big win on his C.V apart from Barker's over Geale where Barker openly admits he ignored Sims instructions & fought his own fight.

I can't help thinking he wouldn't be training Mitchell, Burns, Joshua, Ward etc if he wasn't a family friend of Eddie Hearn & his daughter didn't own a beauty salon with Eddie Hearn's Mrs!


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Quality ! And nice to hear Lids having something to sing about. It's been a while .


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Chinny said:


> "He's a dental technician"
> "His teeth look like shit!"


haha one of the best episodes from the whole series...


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> I think he'd trouble Josh but Josh would trouble him. To me that's a World title fight in 18 months imho.


i wouldnt wanna pay the security bill if warrington/selby happened ... selby fans would have to make gareth bale look like tom dallas if there gonna get away alive


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't understand how he didn't have a knock out in his first 15 fights?
someone please


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Thought the BBB of c banned in ring interviews??


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Hook! said:


> I don't understand how he didn't have a knock out in his first 15 fights?
> someone please


Ghana


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Chinny said:


> Ghana


:lol:


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Hook! said:


> I don't understand how he didn't have a knock out in his first 15 fights?
> someone please


good matchmaking or man strength coming


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Eds a good interviewer. Credit where it's due to sky


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> good matchmaking or man strength coming


hit puberty at 22


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> i wouldnt wanna pay the security bill if warrington/selby happened ... selby fans would have to make gareth bale look like tom dallas if there gonna get away alive


:lol:. I'd love to be there. I'd have to back me boy Selbz but do like Warrington.

Love the way Ed has moved around the team and left Eddie waiting..


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

guys check out the twitter battle between Harrison and woodhouse


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Hook! said:


> I don't understand how he didn't have a knock out in his first 15 fights?
> someone please


Think it was a case of him learning in the ring as he didn't have a massive amateur career & as he's not a big puncher he tends to wear opponents down so it's hard to get rid of them over 4 & 6 rounds.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Bought a house.

Going part time. 

Britains version of All Access


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

billy boy balbo said:


> guys check out the twitter battle between Harrison and woodhouse


Woodhouse tracks people down and then goes on TV with them.

Harrison tracks people down and stabs them.


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

billy boy balbo said:


> guys check out the twitter battle between Harrison and woodhouse


saw them going at it though! To be fair, Curtisleft himself open by mentioning Burns has a chance at being a 3 weight world champ.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

billy boy balbo said:


> guys check out the twitter battle between Harrison and woodhouse


scott would destroy him


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

Luke Campbell sat there like "Guile"???

He was decent in street fighter.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Warrington beats the welsh ian napa.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Love Jim Watt in this role. Please keep it like this sky..


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

jim watt in this new role is doing quite well ... making sense tonight


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

billy boy balbo said:


> guys check out the twitter battle between Harrison and woodhouse


:lol: Scott wants to beat Curtis The Liar Woodhouse up.


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Woodhouse tracks people down and then goes on TV with them.
> 
> Harrison tracks people down and stabs them.


haha iv got to throw that in the mix


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Love Jim Watt in this role. Please keep it like this sky..


Ed Robinson commentating, Halling out the back raking the bins and were sorted.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

End the show Johnny. It's past Luke's bedtime..


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

not liking campbells attitude here:huh


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> not liking campbells attitude here:huh


Talking in the 3rd person is never a good sign..


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> not liking campbells attitude here:huh


Did you see Watt's look at Johnny?. Kid sounded very arrogant. Don't rate him as a fighter and this Brizuela could be the man to do some real damage to him.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Talking in the 3rd person is never a good sign..


it was his answer to the what you been working on question... i think he wins in couple of weeks time but can see him getting put down a few times


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Did you see Watt's look at Johnny?. Kid sounded very arrogant. Don't rate him as a fighter and this Brizuela could be the man to do some real damage to him.


he has knockdown from a right hand over the top written all over him and it wont be pretty.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> it was his answer to the what you been working on question... i think he wins in couple of weeks time but can see him getting put down a few times


Aye that was a joke...


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Did you see Watt's look at Johnny?. Kid sounded very arrogant. Don't rate him as a fighter and this Brizuela could be the man to do some real damage to him.


If Brizuela turns up and looks as good as he did against Coyle, it'll be a very tough night for Campbell. Brizuela is flawed but he's a tough, solid and relentless fighter so whilst Campbell may be able to outbox him, will he be able to do that over the distance? I doubt it, and what happens when Brizuela starts landing? It's a tough test for an 8 fight pro, especially one who hasn't adapted flawlessly to the professional game. Going from Woodruff, Trumble and Szot to a 12 rounder against Brizuela is a leap.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Jack said:


> If Brizuela turns up and looks as good as he did against Coyle, it'll be a very tough night for Campbell. Brizuela is flawed but he's a tough, solid and relentless fighter so whilst Campbell may be able to outbox him, will he be able to do that over the distance? I doubt it, and what happens when Brizuela starts landing? It's a tough test for an 8 fight pro, especially one who hasn't adapted flawlessly to the professional game. Going from Woodruff, Trumble and Szot to a 12 rounder against Brizuela is a leap.


but of course eddie matches all of his fighters too easily


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> he has knockdown from a right hand over the top written all over him and it wont be pretty.


Agreed. I had to laugh at Jim he detests kids like that and when he said ''i don't think i need to change anything'' Jim's look at Johnny behind back of Campbell was like ''Johnny ark at this shite'' :lol:.

TBH out of all that Matchroom lot he's the one i don't care for. I'd like to see Coyle do him in tbh. Coyle gets a lot of flack but the kid to me is being groomed for Campbell's big headliner in Hull next year and for me Coyle is a good little fighter himself (not as good as i hoped) but good enough to put on FOTY epics and not be served up for a guy who tbh ain't much cop in grand scheme of things..


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Campbell will deal with Brizuela comfortably. 

Coyle's simply not in Campbell's class.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

It upsets me that Scott Harrison's on Twitter. I always imagined him living a caveman style life with no internet just some gloves, some running shoes & a crate of lager


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2014)

Final score;

*October 4th, Leeds
Warrington v Dieli - 6/10 6/10*
Nurse v Ryan - 3/5 4/5
Burns v Lepelley - 2/5 2/5
Smith v Pintos 1/5 1/5
25/50


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack said:


> If Brizuela turns up and looks as good as he did against Coyle, it'll be a very tough night for Campbell. Brizuela is flawed but he's a tough, solid and relentless fighter so whilst Campbell may be able to outbox him, will he be able to do that over the distance? I doubt it, and what happens when Brizuela starts landing? It's a tough test for an 8 fight pro, especially one who hasn't adapted flawlessly to the professional game. Going from Woodruff, Trumble and Szot to a 12 rounder against Brizuela is a leap.


Spot on. Campbell hasn't looked great at all against lesser opponents. Struggling to put a dent in some guys. Brizuela could well drag him deeper then he and others would like to think. I hope so because i'm bored of him in one sided fights..


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Rob said:


> This black bloke behind Warrington thinks he's the one fighting :lol:
> 
> Crowd don't give a shit about you mate, you're a fluffer. Fuck off.


Nick Manners, former boxer, friend of mine too, would love to see you say that to his face just for the comedy value of your jaw getting smashed..lol


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> TBH out of all that Matchroom lot he's the one i don't care for. I'd like to see Coyle do him in tbh. Coyle gets a lot of flack but the kid to me is being groomed for Campbell's big headliner in Hull next year and for me Coyle is a good little fighter himself (not as good as i hoped) but good enough to put on FOTY epics and not be served up for a guy who tbh ain't much cop in grand scheme of things..


campbell will break his glass ribs which will be quite sad to watch ... i dont like the way eddie is building up certain fighters just so he can feed them to his stars.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> Final score;
> 
> *October 4th, Leeds
> Warrington v Dieli - 6/10 6/10*
> ...


:lol: How have you scored a fight when you was on the crapper for it?.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> campbell will break his glass ribs which will be quite sad to watch ... i dont like the way eddie is building up certain fighters just so he can feed them to his stars.


Agreed mate. I do worry about Coyle vs Campbell but would love to see lad land a big bomb.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Hagler said:


> Nick Manners, former boxer, friend of mine too, would love to see you say that to his face just for the comedy value of your jaw getting smashed..lol


Heard some things about your friend that if true are a complete disgrace..


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Agreed mate. I do worry about Coyle vs Campbell but would love to see lad land a big bomb.


would love to see coyle play possum and drop onto the ropes and wait for campbell to come in swinging and coyle lands a boom boom and puts campbell on ice.


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Hook! said:


> fuck Leeds :rofl


Fuck the lot of you anti Leeds cunts, you all got smashed to fuck all over the country when it mattered, bunch of fannies..


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Spot on. Campbell hasn't looked great at all against lesser opponents. Struggling to put a dent in some guys. Brizuela could well drag him deeper then he and others would like to think. I hope so because i'm bored of him in one sided fights..


Yeah, I think he won every round on the Froch/Groves I undercard but he looked terrible, and that was against an real no-hoper. Brizuela isn't a refined technician or anything but he's a tough pro and I can see him causing Campbell, who seems soft, a lot of issues. I don't dislike Campbell, although he did come across as arrogant tonight referring to Burns as "kid", but the sort of fighter Brizuela is poses problems for him, I think.


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Heard some things about your friend that if true are a complete disgrace..


Such as?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> would love to see coyle play possum and drop onto the ropes and wait for campbell to come in swinging and coyle lands a boom boom and puts campbell on ice.


:yep yes!!. see him going sprawling through the ropes. Lovely..

I must admit last years Hull outdoor show with Coyle was class. Be a great even. Love Coyle's entrance..

But i think Eddie is hoping Coyle wins vs Kats but hopes it takes it all out of him. Campbell takes out the last remains..

I do worry that Coyle could be finished before he even got a chance to get started. I mean last year that Derry fight he boxed sensational till the KO..


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2014)

Mandanda said:


> :lol: How have you scored a fight when you was on the crapper for it?.


Watched it since


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> But i think Eddie is hoping Coyle wins vs Kats but hopes it takes it all out of him. Campbell takes out the last remains.


dont think im gonna watch coyle/kats ... i know that sounds a bit soppy but really dont think ill watch it:-(


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hagler said:


> Nick Manners, former boxer, friend of mine too, would love to see you say that to his face just for the comedy value of your jaw getting smashed..lol


:lol:

Guess that's why he was so amped up, makes sense now, a former fighter reliving past events. I meant no offense, just thought he was one of those mouthy trainers/cornerman who thought he was the center of attention.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

From the post fight interview it sounds like Hearn will match Burns with one of Crolla or Matthews and if Burns loses that and looks poor will then feed him to Luke Campbell.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack said:


> Yeah, I think he won every round on the Froch/Groves I undercard but he looked terrible, and that was against an real no-hoper. Brizuela isn't a refined technician or anything but he's a tough pro and I can see him causing Campbell, who seems soft, a lot of issues. I don't dislike Campbell, although he did come across as arrogant tonight referring to Burns as "kid", but the sort of fighter Brizuela is poses problems for him, I think.


Kid! :lol: That is naughty from Campbell. I agree with the rest of your post :good.



smoggy7188 said:


> dont think im gonna watch coyle/kats ... i know that sounds a bit soppy but really dont think ill watch it:-(


I dunno Smog i think i will. Coyle is fragile enough to give Kats a chance but i know how you feel mate. As i mentioned tonight he's aged terribly i mean far worse then i could imagine. He didn't look to bad 2 years back..


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> I never like when Promoters give trainers gyms or place emphasis on one gym. I think that's unwarranted also. I don't think Sims isn't a good trainer but like you i have questions wanting to be answered.
> 
> I think him vs Selby is a excellent fight. Selby fought better level guys imo but Warrington is on the rise. Selby's looked stale for a while but hope next week he fixes up and has some real intent.
> 
> I think he'd trouble Josh but Josh would trouble him.* To me that's a World title fight in 18 month*s imho.


Can't be put on without the additional PPV money though mate :deal


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Hagler said:


> Such as?


I will use the word allegedly. Allegedly money missing from a young fighter he managed. The source knows the fighter as he worked with him for some years in and around the time Mr Manners was his manager. Thing is he doesn't have a real affection for the fighter just knew him and did bits for him. He was adamant about this issue so i must say it disappointed me to hear it.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> I dunno Smog i think i will. Coyle is fragile enough to give Kats a chance but i know how you feel mate. As i mentioned tonight he's aged terribly i mean far worse then i could imagine. He didn't look to bad 2 years back..


cos he has been over here for 8weeks come fight night i thought this was gonna be a right barn burner but that picture just shows he shouldnt be fighting


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

GazOC said:


> From the post fight interview it sounds like Hearn will match Burns with one of Crolla or Matthews and if Burns loses that and looks poor will then feed him to Luke Campbell.


Ye can definitely see that.

It's never nice to see one of your favourite fighters get used as a whipping boy but I'm sure it'll happen with Burns just like Munroe was used for Quigg, Selby & Warrington


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack said:


> Yeah, I think he won every round on the Froch/Groves I undercard but he looked terrible, and that was against an real no-hoper. Brizuela isn't a refined technician or anything but he's a tough pro and I can see him causing Campbell, who seems soft, a lot of issues. I don't dislike Campbell, although he did come across as arrogant tonight referring to Burns as "kid", but the sort of fighter Brizuela is poses problems for him, I think.


Did you catch that little "I don't need to do anything different" comment from Campbell? Maybe a small point but not how a young pro should be thinking IMHO.


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> I will use the word allegedly. Allegedly money missing from a young fighter he managed. The source knows the fighter as he worked with him for some years in and around the time Mr Manners was his manager.


I just know him from around the area we grew up in, we're not best mates or anything, there are of few of them as brothers involved in boxing..


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Paullow said:


> Can't be put on without the additional PPV money though mate :deal


:rofl Bloody hell how could i forget.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

A Force said:


> Ye can definitely see that.
> 
> It's never nice to see one of your favourite fighters get used as a whipping boy but I'm sure it'll happen with Burns just like Munroe was used for Quigg, Selby & Warrington


Yep, just how boxing works, eh?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

GazOC said:


> From the post fight interview it sounds like Hearn will match Burns with one of Crolla or Matthews and if Burns loses that and looks poor will then feed him to Luke Campbell.


Sounds ruthless to me.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Hagler said:


> I just know him from around the area we grew up in, we're not best mates or anything, there are of few of them as brothers involved in boxing..


Aye i saw you posting on the Commonwealth games. TBH mate i don't judge the man on that but if it's true what he did then he's scum. Was a lot of money especially for a kid who hasn't got a lot between ears.

I hope it's not true and it's just excuses for spunking 10k up wall..


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> Sounds ruthless to me.


Boxing is, Rob!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> cos he has been over here for 8weeks come fight night i thought this was gonna be a right barn burner but that picture just shows he shouldnt be fighting


Tbh i was same i thought 8 weeks with Maurice would be great. But he looked rough in that pic. Then again Kats always has had the beachbum look. But the wear and tear is there.

TBH i think he be okay either way. I don't think Coyle's that good to batter him. I think the fight will be good but he will get stopped. But i don't blame you for not watching.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Looks like a decent read..
http://issuu.com/thejabmagazine/docs/the_jab_3_final_issuu

Night chaps. Big day tomorrow. Chelsea vs Arsenal then Juve vs Roma. Nervous times..


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Just seen a tweet from someone at the boxing saying the place was full of arseholes and he was there with his 10yr old kid who got covered in lager.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Smooth said:


> Just seen a tweet from someone at the boxing saying the place was full of arseholes and he was there with his 10yr old kid who got covered in lager.


Shame to hear that but tbh he must live under a rock if he's shocked. I know if i was a parent i wouldn't want to take a kid of that age to boxing late night with pissed up Leeds fans about..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Shame to hear that but tbh he must live under a rock if he's shocked. I know if i was a parent i wouldn't want to take a kid of that age to boxing late night with pissed up Leeds fans about..


Not a chance


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

The way big fight cards are today, 10 is way too young.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Hook! said:


> josh is fucking awesome like


:deal


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> :deal


hahaha


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Did you catch that little "I don't need to do anything different" comment from Campbell? Maybe a small point but not how a young pro should be thinking IMHO.


"I won't be going back down to domestic level."

You haven't fucking left it yet, mate.


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> "I won't be going back down to domestic level."
> 
> You haven't fucking left it yet, mate.


:lol:


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> "I won't be going back down to domestic level."
> 
> You haven't fucking left it yet, mate.


:lol: I missed that one!


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Just watching ssn before i got to bed and in between all the lower league goals theres a bit about the boxing. Not callum smith on the charge (we know its a knock over job but still) nothing on a great. Close fight between nurse and ryan, nothing on josh warrington doing good sales and performing brilliantly ( again we know, but still good stoppage by the lad). No its about ricky burns shit fight ! No mention if the rest of the card .


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Dosent look like many have stayed uo for this card but dawson again looking average, hurt his left in the 8th, kapensky seems unaware of it or more likely just dosent know how to take advantage of it. After all without being a knob head he looks useless to be honest.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice to see Joe Goosen is working tonight. Decent with this.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> @Bill is fighting Brian Rose by the looks of it


:lol: Fuck off.

I just caught up with lasts nights card, I wish now I never bothered I won't ever get that time back, It was fucking dismal.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

Bill said:


> :lol: Fuck off.
> 
> I just caught up with lasts nights card, I wish now I never bothered I won't ever get that time back, It was fucking dismal.


I went in with pretty low expectations admittedly but in the end didn't think last night was too bad. Nurse-ryan was decent, seeing how shot burns looked was at least informative, warrington looked class and the atmosphere made an occasion of it. The smith fight was a debacle


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh yeah the rose fight was bobbins too. In fact take away the 'showcase' fights and it would have made for a satisfactory couple of hours show.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

DomB said:


> I went in with pretty low expectations admittedly but in the end didn't think last night was too bad. Nurse-ryan was decent, seeing how shot burns looked was at least informative, warrington looked class and the atmosphere made an occasion of it. The smith fight was a debacle


I enjoyed the Nurse/Ryan fight I must admit, the Burns fight I didn't expect him to look as bad as he did and the fact he looks shot to shit was the only reason it was ok, Warrington did what he had to do but I'm struggling to see the hype with him other than he shifts a few tickets, the rest of the card, well... the least said about it the better.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

Having Jim watt off the commentary was a massive plus imo...hope it's a long term plan he was so much better as a pundit. Give halling a one way ticket to Syria and move Nelson into another role and it would all become much more palatable. Half man half biscuit should release a new version of their song "Bob Wilson - anchorman" in honour of Johnny...


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

DomB said:


> Having Jim watt off the commentary was a massive plus imo...hope it's a long term plan he was so much better as a pundit. *Give halling a one way ticket to Syria* and move Nelson into another role and it would all become much more palatable. Half man half biscuit should release a new version of their song "Bob Wilson - anchorman" in honour of Johnny...


:lol: Gets my vote, fuck it I'll donate Â£50 towards the ticket.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

Lord, I'm trying the best i can
I lost everybody in Khazakhstan
But I still don't understand
Johnny Nelson, anchorman

I've been to Kent, Gwent, Senegal
I've even been to look for Jim Rosenthal
Found him on his knees at the wailing wall crying 
"Johnny nelson, anchorman"

Well I marvel at the things we find beneath the ground
And that man can go faster than the speed of sound
But I still can't get my head around 
Johnny Nelson, anchorman

I'm cold and i'm hungry and i'm in dundork
I've got no bus fare, i've gotta walk
It's raining soup and i've got a fork
Where be my camper van?

Well i'd like to meet Stevenson the engineer
And i'd like to meet Faraday and buy him a beer
And i'd love to meet the bloke who had the bright idea of
Johnny Nelson, anchorman


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> "I won't be going back down to domestic level."
> 
> You haven't fucking left it yet, mate.


:lol:

Dawson lost to Karpency?!!!

Clev greatest LHW of this era cos Clev > Karpency > Dawson > Hopkins


----------



## tara1979 (Aug 5, 2014)

DomB said:


> this is eddies dream crowd tbf, dont think he realises though that when it all goes tits up this lot wont just shuffle quietly into the night like the darts crowd.


Christ you've not been to a darts event then. The ones when they first went "premier league" were the Wild West. They went through 5 different security firms and eventually gave up, you can't block book anymore, you can't wear any colours of anything and what were stewards are massive fucking meatheads.

The only darts tournaments I go to is when I get comps. Blackpool is ironically the only tournament left with any decorum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tara1979 (Aug 5, 2014)

NoMas said:


> Did you see how long his Tweet stayed on the screen for haha
> 
> TBF he used to box and I think hes from a boxing famaily, because he gets VIP at all the 'big fights' he gets called a 'casual', I hate that word, just like the word 'banter' but anyways back on topic Im sure we wouldnt turn down the VIP tickets :lol:


Enormous boxing family. This VIP at all the big fights - he earns enough to buy my house every week!

Banter/Bantz - word used by absolute shitehawk cunts to explain away bullying of one individual by another.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

tara1979 said:


> Christ you've not been to a darts event then. The ones when they first went "premier league" were the Wild West. They went through 5 different security firms and eventually gave up, you can't block book anymore, you can't wear any colours of anything and what were stewards are massive fucking meatheads.
> 
> The only darts tournaments I go to is when I get comps. Blackpool is ironically the only tournament left with any decorum.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah yes you're right I've never been a darts event, would rather slit my wrists to be honest...always presumed they were frequented by the happy clapper variety of drunkard...I stand corrected


----------



## tara1979 (Aug 5, 2014)

Matchroom have both made and ruined darts at the same time. The fact that Eddie has been chanting about the atmosphere rather than the boxing suggests we may be going the same way.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

I did chuckle when I saw the Dawson result, did he deserve to lose?


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Jack Dempsey said:


> I did chuckle when I saw the Dawson result, did he deserve to lose?


Was a close one, wouldnt have argued either way myself. He looked like trash and at the end of it tried to make out it was some huge robbery and someone obviously wants him out of boxing. :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Warrington is gonna be a star. 6k fans there last night, it's going to keep growing with every fight.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Jack Dempsey said:


> I did chuckle when I saw the Dawson result, did he deserve to lose?


He didn't deserve to win.


----------



## Jakemilo (Nov 12, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Heard some things about your friend that if true are a complete disgrace..


I think you've got him mixed up with his brother who lost his managers licence for robbing Carl johannson mate


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jakemilo said:


> I think you've got him mixed up with his brother who lost his managers licence for robbing Carl johannson mate


That's it :good.


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

How can Hearn match Burns with Mathews? Isn't Derry with Warren?


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

A story about some of Warrington's fans from the MEN bill were he fought Munroe. Group of lads sat VIP loud and quite drunk, fair enough they're at the boxing, but then they started really abusing Munroe and after the fight got stopped, Munroe came over to the ropes and told them to meet him outside and they'd sort it out (wasn't nice to see considering what Munroe was like in the interview afterwards). Later on saw them all getting kicked out by stewards after getting into a fight with some fans from Manchester :lol:


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

*Tobie Joshua @tfleeds93*

*@BoltonTerrier @ZBerrycloth must admit im having second thoughts about going again it was crazy , fights all over the place*


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Urrrgh Elland Road mentioned. I cant think of anything worse..


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Urrrgh Elland Road mentioned. I cant think of anything worse.


was there earlier this season, it was like running the fucking gauntlet trying to get into the ground. them calling us all pedos when they had jimmy saville was very bizarre though :conf


----------



## tara1979 (Aug 5, 2014)

dennison said:


> A story about some of Warrington's fans from the MEN bill were he fought Munroe. Group of lads sat VIP loud and quite drunk, fair enough they're at the boxing, but then they started really abusing Munroe and after the fight got stopped, Munroe came over to the ropes and told them to meet him outside and they'd sort it out (wasn't nice to see considering what Munroe was like in the interview afterwards). Later on saw them all getting kicked out by stewards after getting into a fight with some fans from Manchester :lol:


They're all the racist knobhead "firm" that follow Leeds. A lad I work with is well in the mix with it all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Macca L20 said:


> How can Hearn match Burns with Mathews? Isn't Derry with Warren?


I could be wrong but I think his contract ran out with Warren.


----------



## tara1979 (Aug 5, 2014)

smoggy7188 said:


> was there earlier this season, it was like running the fucking gauntlet trying to get into the ground. them calling us all pedos when they had jimmy saville was very bizarre though :conf


I went when United played them in the league cup a few years back. Best described as "lively"

I like Warrington. All his knobhead fans can fuck right off.

I have got a bit of mileage trolling the life out of their football forum congratulating them with their first European victory in any sport....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I could be wrong but I think his contract ran out with Warren.


he signed a 5 fight deal with him when he left coldwell


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Anyone else think Warrington's rise in popularity is ironically a lot due to Leeds United being out of the top flight for so long and largely irrelevant in the current scene? I mean it gives the fans the chance to showcast the city and get behind someone in a supposedly 'cool' sport and try and keep the city in the sporting limelight?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

tara1979 said:


> I went when United played them in the league cup a few years back. Best described as "lively"


i dont mind lively but leeds fans thinking i dont have enough money so they feel the need to give some money to me aint on...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> he signed a 5 fight deal with him when he left coldwell


Cheers Smog :good


----------



## tara1979 (Aug 5, 2014)

Paullow said:


> Anyone else think Warrington's rise in popularity is ironically a lot due to Leeds United being out of the top flight for so long and largely irrelevant in the current scene? I mean it gives the fans the chance to showcast the city and get behind someone in a supposedly 'cool' sport and try and keep the city in the sporting limelight?


Yes and no. They flit to whoevers winning. Probably more the fact the rhinos are shit this year too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Bets part of last night was Bunce having a dig at Hearn's matchmaking, when talking about Martirosyan he said that instead of fighting some "Argentina Bums" they gave him a top 10-15 fighter instead.


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Jakemilo said:


> I think you've got him mixed up with his brother who lost his managers licence for robbing Carl johannson mate


Colin?


----------



## Jakemilo (Nov 12, 2012)

Hagler said:


> Colin?


Rick-Rico whatever he calls himself , doesn't Colin train lads at Burmantoffs


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Jakemilo said:


> Rick-Rico whatever he calls himself , doesn't Colin train lads at Burmantoffs


Not been there for 2yrs so not sure..


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2014)

Paullow said:


> Anyone else think Warrington's rise in popularity is ironically a lot due to Leeds United being out of the top flight for so long and largely irrelevant in the current scene? I mean it gives the fans the chance to showcast the city and get behind someone in a supposedly 'cool' sport and try and keep the city in the sporting limelight?


I think when any major city that is not usually a hotbed for boxing talent (Liverpool, Manchester, London, Sheffield) that has a decent sized arena and a good level white fighter promoted by Matchroom, this will happen.


----------

